# Ohio Lake Management Society



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I tried the OLMS website and it will not open. I am trying to get info on what I can test for on out 150 acre lake. Right now I am testing only for fecal and the tests are excellent, but I can test for other things is they will be useful.


----------

